# 1250 Watt 4x4 Hydro ScrOG Dutch Passion- Think Different Auto



## Taviddude (Aug 13, 2012)

8/06-12

So, here's my new project. 
5 Think Different autoflowering plants from Dutch Passion. THC content is supposedly 18%. Seymour pulled 365 grams off one plant. 
Let's see what I can do with 5.
Time to get ScrOGgy.

Day 32 from seed.
Hydro- 4x4 Ebb n Flow table. Flood every 1.5 hours for 15 minutes when lights on.
Lights- 650 watts mixed HPS-MH. 19/5 Will finish under 1250 watts.
Nutes- GH Flora-Duo, Cali-Magic, Floralicious+, Liquid Koolbloom in Flower.
CO2- Liquid Cooled CO2 generator. (I don't have a controller, just run it 4 minutes twice a day) Probably doesn't do much.
AC.





These plants are 32 days old. They are growing FAST!!! These things should REALLY put off some weight. I learned from my first grow that light distribution is EVERYTHING when it comes to hard dense even nugs so ScrOG seems perfect for my situation. Everyday I have to stretch the ScrOG more, and new bud sites and branches just seem to pop up overnight. I think by the time it's done I should be able to full most of this 4x4 screen without a problem. Can't imagine what kind of yield I'll get, but I'm aiming for a pound and I think that's very realistic. I've been sharing this on another forum, and I figured I'd share it here as well. Let me know what you all think. I'll be adding more pics as time goes on. 




Here's some pics of the TD buds from my first grow. Few weeks to go, but looking good, eh?


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 13, 2012)

Day 40. (yesterday)


Got about 70 something decent bud sites. DEFINITELY going to get some weight off this one. 
Added another 600 watt HPS which puts it to 1000 watts HPS, and 250 watts MH for a total of 1250 watts on a 4x4 table. Gonna run this the rest of the grow. The ScrOG is shaping up nicely, and I'm expecting a pretty good haul off this one. 
Switched to Flowering nutes: General Hydroponics FloraDuo A/B with Floralicious+, Liquid Koolbloom, and Calimagic.
1.1 EC (550 PPM) 
PH- 5.7-6.1. Only having to adjust down every 3 days. Really liking the larger reservoir(35 Gal.) in regards to stable PH, and EC. 
About a third of the bud sites are already Frosty with Trichomes. Much better than my first grow. 
Shitty Computer pics for now till the camera comes home.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 13, 2012)

looks good man........


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 13, 2012)

Another Update:
Day 41. 
EC- 1.1
PH- 5.7


Had a bit of light stress after adding the extra 600 watts, so I raised the lights a bit and things are really filling in nicely. I can start to see how things will take shape now. I will still have a good deal of jogging things around and spreading the bigger buds out so they all get good light, but the net will most definitely be full. Each plant has it's own personality. They all look good, but definitely their own personality. I have one that's super Frosty already and a couple that are only showing the amount of trichomes I would expect to see. Either way, I plan on taking these plants to 90 days, so I'm almost halfway through with this grow. I Definitely want 30% amber trichomes this time around. Looking for that couchlock, put me to sleep body stone. Harvested my last stuff with about 50% clear 50% cloudy. Good clear headed high, but I want that devastating do nothing smoke, lol. 
Here's some pics.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 13, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> looks good man........


Thanks, I'm hoping it puts out good as I've got all my lights tied up on this right now. I was moving to a perpetual until my bro laid these beans on me. 4x8 tent with 4 2x4 flood drain tables. Total of 8 plants, two plants per table, and a 2 plant harvest every 3 weeks. That's the plan, and I'm sticking to it. This won't be my last auto grow, but I want to pick out a good mother and use clones for the perpetual. Each plant on the table has it's own personality. Perpetual can definitely be done with auto's, I'm not saying it can't. Just want really consistant results, and clones are cheaper than beans.


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Aug 14, 2012)

looks good so far. thats a hell of alot of light for that space.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to take the 250 watt MH out. Need it to start some clones, and 1k should be more than enough. Spread out the ScrOG some more today, and REALLY got the net filled. Everything is nice and even and Full on great budsites. Can't wait for it to really start budding, and putting on weight. Should be a good show.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice grow +rep

Is that bud drying in your bloom room? Light breaks down THC after harvest.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, I got it all into jars now. Problem is it's been 75% humidity here for over a week (always humid here in the south) other than the grow area. I'll have to make a lightproof chamber for the next grow. Thanks for the Comments!


----------



## Dameon (Aug 15, 2012)

NICE SCROG! Some people would argue that autos are not suited for SCROG. These people have never grown a sativa dom auto. Best of luck, tho you DON'T need it. Stay Crunchy!


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot man. I knew this strain would stretch big time after 3-4 weeks so I figured it would work out. I wouldn't have tried it with just any auto, but I just know TD has the potential for MASSIVE weight in ideal conditions. I just had to do it.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 15, 2012)

Update: 


Day 43. 
I've stretched the ScrOG even more, and the entire table is even and full, All 5 plants are out of their pre-flower stretch and just starting to flower. Had I done more than 5 plants, it would have been too much. I've pretty much got everything where I want it now. I'm sure I'll have to move things here and there to keep everything right, but they have stopped vertical growth all together now. The buds sites are just getting bigger. Sorry for all the updates, things just seem to be happening fast up until this point. 


Time to sit back for the next 6 weeks and watch things get Crazy imp:
Here are some pics:


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 19, 2012)

Update.
Day 46
PH- 5.7
EC- 1150


Man, stuff really happens quick in Hydro. The net just seems to fill in more, and more each day. The whole screen is just a mass of cola's. I only got one of these per plant on my last Think Different DWC grow. This ScrOG is Fing INSANE! I plan on taking these past 90 days so I'm not even half way through this grow, and it's already looking pretty ridiculous for 46 days. I NEVER imagined it would work out half this good. There's still plenty of time for shit to go south though, lol. Seeing some (very mild) calcium def spots on a couple older leaves on the smallest plant. Bumped up the cal mag a bit since PH is steady, and I'm definitely not overfeeding them so I don't suspect lockout. Just the down fall of growing plants from seed and not clones. Every plant has it's own personality. I love TD, and will probably never stop playing with it, but a table full of clones would be easier to dial in on. NOT complaining, loving it every step of the journey. 
Let me know what you think. 
Peace.


----------



## dapio (Aug 20, 2012)

Like the clean setup and healthy plants keep it up buddy!


----------



## Dameon (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks Tasty! I would like to try an AUTO SCROG myself. NICE setup Taviddude!


----------



## SwissCheese (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice setup you just need to get some better yielding strains in there. That autoflower how does it smoke? A nice og kush cross is what I would go with something with some stretch to fill in the screen faster and you won't be let down with the potency either like a lot of autos.


----------



## HansMacasshole (Aug 20, 2012)

holy fuck man im starting a think different soon and im soooo excited for your grow you have to keep up the photos man fucking cant wait to see this there will be THAT many huge colas it will be ridiculous


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 20, 2012)

dapio said:


> Like the clean setup and healthy plants keep it up buddy!


Thanks a lot.



Dameon said:


> Looks Tasty! I would like to try an AUTO SCROG myself. NICE setup Taviddude!


Haha, yeah it does look tasty. I grew these out on my first grow, and the smoke is killer so I know what's coming.


SwissCheese said:


> Looks like a nice setup you just need to get some better yielding strains in there. That autoflower how does it smoke? A nice og kush cross is what I would go with something with some stretch to fill in the screen faster and you won't be let down with the potency either like a lot of autos.


Yeah, a lot of people don't think that auto's can yield, but they can. The record for this strain was like 14 ounces off one plant in a bubble bucket under 600 watts of LED light. This particular strain is actually a very heavy yielding strain, and thc was measured at 18%. It's big, and potent for an auto which is why I figured I could get away with a ScrOG. I wouldn't have tried with a different auto. I'm going to move to something like you suggested after this grow. I want to grow from clones and really get dialed into them. Growing from seed is a bitch in ScrOG. Each plant has it's own personality and nutrient needs. Each one wants something different. Some are begging for more feed, and some want less. I guess it's just an art of playing the middle and trying to keep em all happy at the same time. 


HansMacasshole said:


> holy fuck man im starting a think different soon and im soooo excited for your grow you have to keep up the photos man fucking cant wait to see this there will be THAT many huge colas it will be ridiculous


Keep checking in man, I'll keep throwing up new updates. I've actually got pretty dialed into TD if you have any questions. I learned a lot a bout it on my first grow in bubble buckets where I could watch movements in EC, and PH. TD will put out as long as it's got enough light, and does particularly well in hydro. TD does SUPER well in a bubble bucket setup. Like it was made for it.


----------



## HansMacasshole (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah man im deffs going a buble bucket under a 400 watt hps and 190 watt fero led so should be good.

And yeah TD is a massive yeilder cant wait to see what we both pull.


----------



## virus effect (Aug 21, 2012)

Awespme grow man, really intersted in autos but havnt yet what is suggested finish time on those? (from breeder)


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 21, 2012)

HansMacasshole said:


> yeah man im deffs going a buble bucket under a 400 watt hps and 190 watt fero led so should be good.
> 
> And yeah TD is a massive yeilder cant wait to see what we both pull.


Yeah, me either. Let me know if you start a thread!



virus effect said:


> Awespme grow man, really intersted in autos but havnt yet what is suggested finish time on those? (from breeder)


There are MANY autoflowering strains. Some finish in as little as 45 days, and Super Auto's can go over 100 days. Average I would say is 75 days. If you're thinking of giving auto's a try I would go with "Think Different" by Dutch Passion. You can get a huge plant, and a great yield at around 75 days. It's also an easy plant to grow.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 22, 2012)

Update:
Day 49


Here it is after a MASSIVE leaf tucking work over. It looks a bit uneven now. Now that I tucked all the leaves I can see where I need to move some things, and start to tie a few more things. For the last few days I was seeing some deficiencies. Did a rez change to make sure everything was good there, but it didn't seem to help. PH was spot on, and EC was good. I was starting to get pissed at the thought of having to just write them off as nutrient hungry phenos as it only affected the two front plants which were the taller less bushy plants. I couldn't figure out what the feck was going on basically. I routinely check the reservoir for root aphids as I had them once before in one of the bubble buckets on my first grow, but didn't see ANYTHING at all in any rez change I've done so far. Long story short, I pealed the plastic back, and sure shit I had root aphids on the front two plants. :no: It didn't seem to affect the rear plants at all, and I'm guessing it's because the table is on an incline and the plants toward the front are on the low end where there is about an eighth an inch of standing water between floods giving the root aphids what they want.  It's my only guess, but I can tell you that the higher plants had MINIMAL infection, while the front two had it bad. 
Anyways, I BLASTED the mofo's. I used 120 ml's of Bayer Tree and Shrub. Using a 1.47% solution of Imidacloprid I actually only used 2500 milligrams(2.5mls) of pure Imidacloprid. in a 40 gallon Rezervoir for 12 hours. No way of knowing how much the plant took up, but I'm personally not worried about the minuscule amount that may make it's way to the buds, and the plants are just starting to flower anyways. I'm not saying that everyone should use this, it's just what I chose to use because I know it works and I had it laying around. From now on I'm going to use nematodes, and some organic stuff as preventative measures since this is my second grow and I've had em twice.
Anyways, after 12 hours the rez was full of dead root aphids. I upped the water level to totally cover the entire root mass and an inch up the stalk of the plant so I got em all. This stuff totally wiped em out last time without any recurrence in those buckets, and I expect it to do the same this time. 
It was a relief in a way to figure out what was going on, cause I was stumped. The system was flushed for 3 hours, and replaced with fresh nutes so I'm sure the deficiencies will work them selfs out in the next few days. Onward, and upward. :toke:
Armed with a new sense of optimism I did a major Leaf Tuck job because it had TRULY turned into a jungle in there. Looks a little scraggly now, but I'm sure it'll perk up and fill in again Quickly. Some of the colas are still stretching, and some are already packing on weight. Can't wait to see it a month from now full of BIG BUDS.
Here's some pics.


----------



## nibblebit (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice scrogging pal, you will def get your pound


----------



## virus effect (Aug 22, 2012)

Dam those beans are expencive 30£ for three fems??? Well i guess it would be worth it id just have to make a fem seed harvest  again great thread imma follow this one


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 22, 2012)

nibblebit said:


> Nice scrogging pal, you will def get your pound


Yeah, I hope so. I nice even 16 zips would be great. 


virus effect said:


> Dam those beans are expencive 30£ for three fems??? Well i guess it would be worth it id just have to make a fem seed harvest  again great thread imma follow this one


Yeah, I plan on getting some Colloidal Silver and getting myself some Fem beans. Have you ever had success with that? They are a bit expensive since you can't clone them, but once you get some pollen you can keep the best from each crop, and keep backcrossing until you get what you want.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are a few pics with a pack of smokes for comparison. This grow still has about another 7 weeks to pack on weight. I'm going to run em to 100 days and try to squeeze out every little bit they've got. I've got 5 different plants in the ScrOG, and two different phenos so we'll see what happens. 


Here's the harvest from the stunted runt of my first grow. Just harvested at 98 days. Guessing somewhere close to a zip. She was a finicky girl from the start. She only got about 23 inches tall.


----------



## HansMacasshole (Aug 24, 2012)

getting big and very frosty man i reckon youll pull about 50x youre last grow lol 
looking forward to more updates


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 25, 2012)

Everything is coming along good. Slow and steady from here on out. Just a matter of letting the buds swell. I personally feel those "Exhale" bags they sell at the shops are BS. I have to wonder what 75 bags would do. hmmm. These are actually TRUE bullshit bags. Helping the plants to some degree I'm sure, and giving me a healthy bounty of Boomers. This was a last minute half assed mushroom run, but I should still pull 3-4 lbs dry. 
Here's a couple quick pictures. Don't have time for a real update right now. Long day.


----------



## SwissCheese (Aug 27, 2012)

I want some of them kind of exhale bags you got there they look fancy.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 28, 2012)

SwissCheese said:


> I want some of them kind of exhale bags you got there they look fancy.


Haha, I'm sure you do.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 28, 2012)

Update:
Day-55
Pushed EC to 1.3 and plants showed some claw within 24 hours so I backed back off to 1.2. Seems to be the sweet spot.
PH- 5.7-6.0
The two fast plants in the front are looking like they are going to want to come down sooner than the others. They were the fastest growing from the start, first to bud, and currently have the thickest buds. I definitely want to push them as far as I can because I would like to flush all plants for at least 7 days, and it's pretty impossible to flush one plant and not all the rest in the table. I'm pretty confident I can push it another month. 5 weeks will be pushing it, but we'll see.


----------



## HTP (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont have much to add other then they look very sexy. 
Looks kinda like what I am going to do ... but mmmmm looking at your photos keeps the goal in my head.
Thanks! - and keep up the good work man.


----------



## nibblebit (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking lush  They will be some phat heads in 4 weeks time, good growing


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 29, 2012)

HTP said:


> I dont have much to add other then they look very sexy.
> Looks kinda like what I am going to do ... but mmmmm looking at your photos keeps the goal in my head.
> Thanks! - and keep up the good work man.





nibblebit said:


> Looking lush  They will be some phat heads in 4 weeks time, good growing


Thanks for the comments guys, it's been tumbleweeds lately, lol.


----------



## nibblebit (Aug 29, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, it's been tumbleweeds lately, lol.


What makes you say that ?



nibs ;+}


----------



## virus effect (Aug 29, 2012)

There lookin smexy as ever


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 29, 2012)

nibblebit said:


> What makes you say that ?
> 
> View attachment 2313568
> 
> nibs ;+}


Haha. That pretty much describes it.



virus effect said:


> There lookin smexy as ever


Yeah, they're really starting to pack on weight now. Any guesses as to yields?


----------



## nibblebit (Aug 29, 2012)

I reckon 8 OZ minimum.

nibs.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 29, 2012)

nibblebit said:


> I reckon 8 OZ minimum.
> 
> nibs.


That's about what I was thinking. Really shooting for 10, and anything above that is a bonus.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 29, 2012)

You can see how I took the two wing reflectors, and screwed them together to make one light. That's a 250 watt MH on the left, and a 400 HPS on the right. Behind those is a 600 watt HPS in a cool tube. once I replace those two lights with another 600 hps in a cool tube I should be able to shave a good amount of my power usage being wasted on AC.
If I shut the two wing lights off and only run the cool tube I run about 80 degrees WITHOUT AC which I'd be fine with only I want to run two of em. I've accidentially shut the fan off on the 600 cooltube, and the room shot straight to 97 in NO time with the AC ON. I'm sure if I was running two of the 600 watt cool tube lights the AC would barely run. At least if wouldn't run constantly during the day just to keep the room 78-80. I should have some cash to spare soon. Can't wait to get those hot damn bare bulbs out of there. 
The plan is to buy another cool tube reflector for the 400, and use the 250 MH on clones / mom plant. 
Here's a drawing to help. I'm no artist, but this is my next grow.


----------



## Txchilies (Aug 29, 2012)

Man you have got one hell of a grow going, it is sweet. I'm going the same direction but not as big as you, going to stick with a 2' x 4' frame about 8" above my pots. Going to grow completely under the 400 HPS and I'll have those 2 Bubbles along with a couple bag seed I will try Main-Lining on might even try it DWC style.

The looks of some of those buds you just might hit your goal of 10, I seen pics of a Scrog grow where the guy got a lbs from one plant. Have seen others that have gotten 8 zips from one plant but they vegged for 8 weeks to get a full screen.

Happy Growing!!


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 29, 2012)

You'll do great with a 400 in a 2x4 tent. That's a lot of light man. Yeah, I've seen people pull some CRAZY weight ScrOGing. I just wanted to try to maximize my light and see what I could do. Shit, I wouldn't count out a 1lb grow yet though man. Still gonna let em go another 30-40 days.


----------



## nibblebit (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like a good plan, i think you're right about the extra cooltube. How much does electricity cost per kw hour for you ?


nibs.


----------



## nixact (Aug 30, 2012)

Word, nice Scrog. Good job on the crowd control I hate having to take fan leaves off but if your Scrog goes monster, it's a must for the center shoots.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 30, 2012)

nibblebit said:


> Looks like a good plan, i think you're right about the extra cooltube. How much does electricity cost per kw hour for you ?
> 
> 
> nibs.


I'm at $0.14 KWH so it's not cheap. I'm somewhere around 150.00 a month with pumps, fans, A/C, Lights. That's why I'd like to get to that perpetual setup. I'm only adding another 350 watts which would only be another 25 bucks a month but factoring in that I will only be running 12 hours a day with Photo Period Plants instead of 18 with these Autos I would actually be more around 110 a month. Going from Auto's to Regular strains cuts the running time by 1/3. Just seems like a better plan all around. What ya think?


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 31, 2012)

nixact said:


> Word, nice Scrog. Good job on the crowd control I hate having to take fan leaves off but if your Scrog goes monster, it's a must for the center shoots.


Yeah man, it was a forest in there. I've been tucking non stop just to keep it manageable.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 31, 2012)

Update:
Day-58
PH- 5.8-6.0
EC-1.25


All is good. Switched the light schedule from 20-4 to 18-6 and the buds have definitely started filling in more. Some of the larger colas in back were just being slow at putting on weight for some reason so I figured a little more dark would push them further into flower, and it's either coincidence or it has definitely had an effect. Either way all is looking good. Some of these buds are DENSE! Can't wait to CHOP! I've got itchy fingers looking at some of these buds, but I'm not even 60 days in yet. I believe they're supposed to go 75 days, and most grows I've seen go past that. The two plants in the front could definitely be chopped by day 75, but the middle and two back plants will definitely need some more time. Definitely longer growing phenotypes than the two in the front which were definitely the frontrunners from the start. The Middle and two Back plants are full of much larger cola's than the two in front. The front ones have chunky, dense, smaller colas. I guess the middle-back plants may have some more sativa in them. Seems they want a bit more flowering time, but the colas are all pretty big. 
This whole grow is pretty crazy to me. I'm just a noob, I built all my own shit, Just threw a guess at the flood-drain times since I could not find a straight answer online, battled root aphids, and I'm gonna pull enough medicine for a LONG TIME. Definitely enough to last until I get my first harvest on the perpetual setup  But honestly, one just never knows :smokeit:
Here's a couple pics


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 31, 2012)

A little love shot of what we're tokin on now. Dried and Cured Think Different. Good Stuff. Was going to just take a damn picture of the pile of chopped up weed, but She insisted on making it into a heart. Whatever :smokeit:



Close up of the Frost.


----------



## Txchilies (Aug 31, 2012)

Ya just got to love those ladies...lol


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh yeah. Not another dime into the dealers pocket from here. 275 and ounce for DRIED PLANT MATTER? Shit, gold was 300 an ounce at one time. It's just WAY too much money. We live a pretty minimalistic lifestyle anyway. We don't do without anything, we're just and simple happy with the small shit. I hate spending large amounts of money on anything let along some weed, lol.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn this is inspiring. Subbed.


----------



## Txchilies (Aug 31, 2012)

That's cheap 300 an oz here, and mexican is getting harder to find lately. These kids today are asking between 20 - 25 a gram. I know what you mean livin the simple life, that's the way it's been for me for awhile now. It's really nice havin the kids text to ask if you need any and tell them nope, but I got some I'll sell ya...lol.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 31, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> That's cheap 300 an oz here, and mexican is getting harder to find lately. These kids today are asking between 20 - 25 a gram. I know what you mean livin the simple life, that's the way it's been for me for awhile now. It's really nice havin the kids text to ask if you need any and tell them nope, but I got some I'll sell ya...lol.


Fkin a right, lol.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 31, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Damn this is inspiring. Subbed.


Thanks a lot Growin. Inspiring to you and me both. I'm a noob man. I'm really not doing anything technical at all. Just letting these plants play out really. That's been the beauty of this grow in my opinion. General Hydroponic nutrients, Ebb and Flow. If you ever need any help, I've learned my share, lol.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 1, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Thanks a lot Growin. Inspiring to you and me both. I'm a noob man. I'm really not doing anything technical at all. Just letting these plants play out really. That's been the beauty of this grow in my opinion. General Hydroponic nutrients, Ebb and Flow. If you ever need any help, I've learned my share, lol.


Well I'm more of a noob than you haha, but I've been readin a TON. Just ordered all the items I'm going to need for my first grow, about to order seeds  Soon I will be starting my first grow. I'll keep you in mind just in case I run into any issues


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 1, 2012)

Howdy Pal,

Loving the run, not to many folks willing to try Autos on the screen. I have had surprising success stretching the plants with Floro's first, in order to position them to use the screen as support even with strains that might not scrog well. Other runs, had some autos fill screens like it was a photoperiod plant and you would never know anything different until you saw the light timers settings. I think more folks will pick up on screening them when journals like yours start popping up. Glad to see ya posting. Enjoy the glory brother! (sweet tooth brush!)  

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 1, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Well I'm more of a noob than you haha, but I've been readin a TON. Just ordered all the items I'm going to need for my first grow, about to order seeds  Soon I will be starting my first grow. I'll keep you in mind just in case I run into any issues


If you decide to keep a log shoot me a link. I'd love to tag along.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 1, 2012)

Just some Porn.


Back colas are just starting to put on.



And Looking Tasty.



Chunky.



Chunky Beautiful.



Already pulled quite a bit of weight from these. They're now on their second flush 





If you look closely you can see a mushroom growing upside down. Cap down, and stem up. Very common mutations for this strain.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Txchilies (Sep 2, 2012)

Definately got some frosty goodness going on that sceen. How long is goiing to take you to trim all that? LOL!


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 3, 2012)

Some outdoor plants. I just harvested my Skunk #1 today. Looks to be close to an ounce of Great looking bud. 
I've also Got some:
Afghan Kush x White Widow - Fruity Chronic Juice - Sweet Deep Grapefruit - And an Unknown Sativa strain I Re-Vegged with 7 Huge Donky Dong colas.

@ Tx- Hopefully a LONG time 

All plants but the bag seed were trained to lay flat so they don't stick out. They are in a basin of sorts. I've neglected most of these plants for the most part. I don't give them much attention. They got beat up by spider mites pretty bad and I didn't want to mess with em too much and bring anything inside so I let it go a while. Finally got some Pyrethrin and Hydrophobic Neem Oil Extract and Soaked em all. Plan on another treatment in less than a week, but after 3 days there is still no sign of any living mites. The plan is to control them until the end of the grow.


Skunk #1 Harvest.



Left to Right. Sativa Bag Seed - Sweet Deep Grapefruit - Fruity Chronic Juice - Afghan Kush x White Widow - Harvested Skunk in Front 



Afghan Kush x White Widow



Fruity Chronic Juice.



Sweet Deep Grapefruit.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 3, 2012)

Sativa Bag Seed.



Donky Dong



7 Donky Dongs 



Gonna be some HUGE BUDS.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 3, 2012)

Diggin the way you bent and laid them down like that, looks like you'll have a sweet harvest.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 3, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> Diggin the way you bent and laid them down like that, looks like you'll have a sweet harvest.


Yeah, I hope so. Should give me pretty even colas and no scraggly bud. Worked out good on the Skunk. I wish I would have taken a picture before harvest. It really was a beautiful plant. Even if I get an ounce per plant it's all good with me. That's $1,600.oo I don't have to hand over to someone else. Nice little sampler too. I may re-veg the Fruity Chronic Juice. She's got to be the stinkiest plant I've grown yet. The Skunk wasn't even close.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 3, 2012)

My bag seed indica in the Secret Garden is like that, I haven't had anything growing indoors that smells like she does outdoors. But oh, what a beautiful smell she is.


----------



## virus effect (Sep 4, 2012)

Dont mean to sound like a huge noob or anything, but whats the nag full of mushrooms? 
-Virus-


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 4, 2012)

virus effect said:


> Dont mean to sound like a huge noob or anything, but whats the nag full of mushrooms?
> -Virus-


Those are a High Quality Potent strain of Magic Mushrooms. Definitely not this shit you buy on the streets. Unless you live within 500 miles of me. Just joking.... Or am I


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 4, 2012)

Just some Porn.

Can't Die from eating too many mushrooms, but I would wish I was dead if I ate all these.


FROSTY!!!


----------



## Dameon (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice Skunk and Caps Mon! Very Crunchy! I love Skunk. Lemme know how that trip turns out. Don't take too much. Don't do it. Stay Crunched! Crunch*


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 4, 2012)

Update:
Day - 62
PH 5.8-6.0
EC 1.5
Buds are swelling Awesomely. Some buds have totally swallowed up the leaves leaving nothing but Calx on top of calx. Just hard chunky bud. Can't wait to see what another few weeks does to these things. Pulled a couple buds to sample. This is gonna be a great harvest. Man, I love growing my own shit.imp:








She actually does her nails by putting different colors of nail polish in a shot glass, swirling it, and dipping her nails. Pretty Wild.


----------



## sworth (Sep 6, 2012)

Ace grow there!
Scrog...you just gotta love it!


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 6, 2012)

sworth said:


> Ace grow there!
> Scrog...you just gotta love it!


 Thanks Man.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 6, 2012)

So you choppin yet? I took my WWXBB down tuesday night, had them in the dark for 48 hours and the one turned amber that quick the other was milky white. Get my next grow going this evening should be ready for a christmas chop.


----------



## virus effect (Sep 7, 2012)

Well that was my first thought but i herd u need a pressure cooker and brown rice for shrooms, i allways thought u could just throw em in a dark barn in a pile of horse crap  
Nice outdoor btw 
-Virus-


----------



## Dameon (Sep 7, 2012)

They were looking FROSTY last post. Let's see those nugs! Pics?


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 8, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> So you choppin yet? I took my WWXBB down tuesday night, had them in the dark for 48 hours and the one turned amber that quick the other was milky white. Get my next grow going this evening should be ready for a christmas chop.


Nothing like a green Christmas. A dry Christmas would suck, that's for sure. What's the next strain? I took a sample bud, but I'm only on day 60 with these girls. They've still got a month to fill out 



virus effect said:


> Well that was my first thought but i herd u need a pressure cooker and brown rice for shrooms, i allways thought u could just throw em in a dark barn in a pile of horse crap
> Nice outdoor btw
> -Virus-


Thanks. It's not too hard to grow a few mushrooms with brown rice. Definitely enough for personal. 



Dameon said:


> They were looking FROSTY last post. Let's see those nugs! Pics?


Got called out of town. It'll be few days before I get some more pics up, but at least then the growth should be dramatic, lol. I'm happy not to look at em everyday. I don't get to see how much they actually grow until I'm gone a few days. They should be swelling up good.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 14, 2012)

So did the shrooms take you away....lol. How are those outdoor ladies doin? What was the final for the scrog, I wanna know before I get to far and can't do a scrog.


----------



## takeanumber00 (Sep 18, 2012)

any new pics?


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah buddy, so how was the test? I've got some bag seed goin along with Pineapple Chunk and Orange Bud. Going to do something different with these just to see if I can come close to the claims. Got a male bag seed going with some clones of that white widow x big bud going to let him do his thing and get some seed maybe cross it back again just to keep some of that big bud stuff around.


----------



## NW2AZ (Sep 18, 2012)

Good lord. Cash crop on the floor. Nice budha aswell im convinced i need to give scrog a shot


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 18, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> Yeah buddy, so how was the test? I've got some bag seed goin along with Pineapple Chunk and Orange Bud. Going to do something different with these just to see if I can come close to the claims. Got a male bag seed going with some clones of that white widow x big bud going to let him do his thing and get some seed maybe cross it back again just to keep some of that big bud stuff around.


Shoot for plenty of seeds, lol. They should be good. I know I would like to have some WWxBB mutt seeds. 


I will have some pictures up by Saturday, or Sunday. I've been away on business for a week now. I can't wait to see em Myself!!!
It should be some good Pics!!! Should be a good harvest too


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 22, 2012)

FECK, lost my post!!!!!!! Way to exhausted to rewrite it.


Anyways, here's some pictures of the harvest. I'll throw in the details and more pictures tomorrow. The buds were SO DENSE, and grew like hops with buds growing ontop of buds.
Needless to say, I'm more than happy :drool:


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn man you got a wall of bud there, lookin MIGHTY DAMN FANTASTIC!!!! What is your estimate of yeild and how much were you going for?


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Bro. I wouldn't even know where to guess. I didn't measure wet weight, so I'll have to wait until it's all dry. I'm hoping for between a half, and a full pound. Unreal Bro. You know this is only my second grow. The first 3 TD's, and then these 5. I used bloom booster, and more light on these with much more controlled environment. It definitely seemed to pay off. The smell is off the charts. 
I vaped some and after 3 hits I LITERALLY could NOT take another hit.  Massively stoned.

Fing rediculous. Karma shined on me this grow


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 23, 2012)

This is fucking inspirational to say the least. Especially since I'm planning on doing a SCROG on my 2nd grow, just like you haha! 

Can you go into more detail about your setup? Dimensions of your space, size of SCROG net, etc.?


----------



## Dameon (Sep 23, 2012)

What?!?! You're gonna be Crunchy for months! Hahahahahaha! Much respect! + REP! Very nice job, *Taviddude!*


----------



## lowblower (Sep 23, 2012)

very nice!! What do they smell like? What was the high like indica/sativa wise? Nice grow man, just shows what those extra lumens can provide. The electric must have been expensive but at least youll have buds for months  +rep


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 23, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> This is fucking inspirational to say the least. Especially since I'm planning on doing a SCROG on my 2nd grow, just like you haha!
> 
> Can you go into more detail about your setup? Dimensions of your space, size of SCROG net, etc.?


 Yeah man, no problem. I'm burnt out right now, but give me a day or so, and I'll detail the entire setup. 



Dameon said:


> What?!?! You're gonna be Crunchy for months! Hahahahahaha! Much respect! + REP! Very nice job, *Taviddude!*


Thanks a lot Man. Totally blew me away. Now it's getting cool out so I can use the CO2 next round and see what happens. 



lowblower said:


> very nice!! What do they smell like? What was the high like indica/sativa wise? Nice grow man, just shows what those extra lumens can provide. The electric must have been expensive but at least youll have buds for months  +rep


Yeah, I was running an extra 120 a month, but it was only an 8 week grow. First couple weeks I only ran half power. 300 bucks for all that weed, no problem.


----------



## SwissCheese (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking like you will have some nice ganja there dude! I have a number in my head on what you got but will wait and see what it comes out to bro all dry. How do you plan to dry and cure?


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 23, 2012)

They're just hanging up to dry with a fan in the room. I'm no curing expert at all. I want to get some sticky iky, not some green, hay tasting shit that has no smell. Hook me up with a method!


----------



## lowblower (Sep 24, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> They're just hanging up to dry with a fan in the room. I'm no curing expert at all. I want to get some sticky iky, not some green, hay tasting shit that has no smell. Hook me up with a method!


if ive learnt anything about drying and curing, its to 1) stay away from carboard boxes 2) leave the plant in as large peices to dry upside down as possible, and if it takes a week and a half so be it! 

thats how i got the nicest bud ive had before, out of a few different attempts. With my autos i hung them after fan leaf trimming, complete, upside down in the dark with no fan on them. Just left them for a week (i went on hliday) but i think they would have been at perfect dryness at 6 days, although i was away for 7.

Then after they are dry, cure them in the sealed glass jars method for at least a couple of weeks before smoking!

GL man lemme know how urs turn out whatever method you do. I hate that hay smell, i got that when i cut the buds off the stems and hungf them in a cardboard box, imo, cardboard boxes leak the carboard smel into the buds


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, put into jars today to see where the humidity was at. 69% after 4 hours in the jar so I've got to lay them out for another day, or so. Weighed it all up, and it came to 30 ounces. They'll dry up some more, but I've definitely got my pound. 






I'm hoping for somewhere around 22-25 ounces. I'll throw up a video when I weigh it all dry so there is not tricks. I really pulled A LOT more than I could have ever expected! Going to try running TD in the perpetual setup with more light, and better CO2. 
I don't think .56 grams per watt was too bad. It was only my second grow. In only a 4x4 area in 80 days from seed to harvest. I couldn't ask for more. Did a bho extractions, and got 2 grams of goo. MAN that stuff is POTENT!!! 

I think a couple of my buds gave Seymours a run for his money. (my nice way of saying that I know for a FACT some of em were bigger) 




 
He's still the master though.

Much love. Thanks for checking out the grow and the nice comments.
Peace
Tav.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 26, 2012)

That is freaking awsome! 22 to 25 oz's for the grow is something I only wish for, but I'm getting there. Fantastic job bro!


----------



## virus effect (Sep 26, 2012)

Bravo sir dont see enough big scale auto grows, stickong witg autos or back to photos?


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to stick with auto's for a little while more. Eventually I HAVE to go photo's. Photo's only need 12 hours of light a day while autos need 18 and up. Some people run 24 hours a day of light so it can literally use twice the electricity to run autos than it does photos. You also can't clone them, so you have to factor in the never ending cost of seeds. I don't have any mother plants, and haven't really decided on what strains I'd like to run as far as photos so I'll continue to run this same strain in a larger perpetual setup with some more light, and more CO2. Kind of practice, and just something to have going until my mothers are large enough to take cuttings, and the cuttings are large enough to put into 12/12 perpetual. Here's a poorly drawn picture of the new setup I will be running. Should be able to pull 3 plants every 2.5 weeks and add 3 plants every 2.5 weeks. This last grow was only 5 plants so I'll take 3/5 of this harvest every 2 and a half weeks ANYDAY. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> I'm going to stick with auto's for a little while more. Eventually I HAVE to go photo's. Photo's only need 12 hours of light a day while autos need 18 and up. Some people run 24 hours a day of light so it can literally use twice the electricity to run autos than it does photos. You also can't clone them, so you have to factor in the never ending cost of seeds. I don't have any mother plants, and haven't really decided on what strains I'd like to run as far as photos so I'll continue to run this same strain in a larger perpetual setup with some more light, and more CO2. Kind of practice, and just something to have going until my mothers are large enough to take cuttings, and the cuttings are large enough to put into 12/12 perpetual. Here's a poorly drawn picture of the new setup I will be running. Should be able to pull 3 plants every 2.5 weeks and add 3 plants every 2.5 weeks. This last grow was only 5 plants so I'll take 3/5 of this harvest every 2 and a half weeks ANYDAY. Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> View attachment 2351033


I just started with autos and they are all in DWC. But I am keeping dirt photos going. Just cloned off 2 Super Silver Haze plants and all 4 are going great. Have a big SSH braided and laid over filled with buds. And a real White Widow from seed a friend sent. He has raised both since the 90's. The WW is driving me nuts. If it is really WW it's finicky bitch. Be glad when she's done.

But the rapid turnover of autos makes the seed bit tolerable.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 26, 2012)

The grow before this one (my first)was DWC. DWC puts off some KILLER plants. I'd like to see that WW when it's done too. 
Yeah, the rapid turnover of auto's is what's keeping me at em too. 80 days from seet to a pound harvest with 5 plants? I'm all over that!


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 27, 2012)

HARVEST VIDEO! 
22.8 OUNCES,or 1.44 POUNDS.
.51 gpw.
Think Different - Dutch Passion
What the hell am I going to do with all this WEED? I bought a 2 gallon glass jar, and put half in. It's beautiful, lol. The other half is in jars for the long cure. Gonna take a LONG time to burn through all this.
 



[video=youtube;0u_gkaicV14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u_gkaicV14&feature=youtu.be[/video]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u_gkaicV14


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 27, 2012)

11 ounces of my personal Think Different stash :toke: Put the other half into jars for the long cure.

Some more of my selection. Left to right: 
Fruity Chronic Juice - Sweet Deep Grapefruit - Afghan Kush x White Widow - Outdoor Think Different - Purple bag seed bud.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm Rolling for a Newbie!!!


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 27, 2012)

So how did your outdoor ladies do for ya? Did you at least get something decent from them?


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 29, 2012)

I had to chop all the outdoor early because the smell was INSANE. I don't have neighbors near by, but there not a mile away either, lol. So, I got around a jar full sample of each other than the Outdoor Think Different, and the Bag Seed. I brought the bag seed plant inside because I couldn't stand to chop it yet. The colas are over a foot long, THICK, and PURE PURPLE. Beautiful plant. I'll get some pics up of it. It's an awesome looking plant. It's one of the first 3 plants I started 6 months ago. 
Left to right: 
Fruity Chronic Juice - Sweet Deep Grapefruit - Afghan Kush x White Widow - Outdoor Think Different - Purple bag seed bud.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like your set for the long winter months...lol.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 29, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> Looks like your set for the long winter months...lol.


Sure am. How's your stash piling up?


----------



## nibblebit (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow Tav that is just such a beautiful sight 

Nice one, excellent grow 


nibs.


----------



## Txchilies (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL...a simple grow that has turned into a perpetual grow for me. I'm good for an other month or two, if I can pull off this next grow with the new gear I got I'll be set for months. Best part is I'm not out lookin on the streets anymore for something and it sure tastes better.


----------



## SwissCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey congrats on the bountiful harvest and more to come!!


----------



## Dookz (Feb 26, 2013)

nice pics and growing i liked going through this whole topic, cheers mate


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot man.
Hope you find something useful.


----------



## bcguy01 (Mar 5, 2013)

great journal props to you. any pics of the purple plant?


----------



## HTP (Apr 9, 2013)

A lot of people say that 19 hours is a good number for autos. Not to much and it gives the plants a small rest.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 9, 2013)

As you can use a longer light cycle with autos, it makes me wonder how many hours a day did you use for the on cycle. Great job!


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 10, 2013)

I ran them 24/0 the last month. 
They truely can take 24 hours of light 7 days a weeks and flower their asses off.


----------



## bcguy01 (Apr 11, 2013)

great grow journal!!


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 20, 2013)

*stay crunchy!!! lol*


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 24, 2013)

Always. - .


----------



## potpimp (Apr 26, 2013)

This restores my faith in autos. Very well done!


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 27, 2013)

Should check out the other grow in my signature. 

I killed it with the 2200 watts. 

Not all auto's rock, in fact most suck. Stick with Dutch Passion among a select few others and you can't go wrong. 

Think Different, and Auto Mazar are the two most BADASS auto's out there. Period.
Both by Dutch Passion.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I've grown some shitty ones from "dutch breed"; all their genetics were totally garbage.


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 27, 2013)

Genetics are EVERYTHING when it comes to auto's. 
There's no way I'd pull the yields I do with poorly chosen auto's. 

Stick with Dutch Passion for auto genetics.
They created the first auto many years ago, and have since perfected them. 

Tav


----------



## grow4fun420 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job Traviddude on the TD!! Your the man...awesome grow!


----------



## aussie antics (Oct 4, 2013)

I was mighty impressed with the Dutch Passion autoMazar i pulled off this year.. Didn't expect it at all.. Always a nice surprise...


----------

